# Finally reached the max oil interval



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Interesting data. Regardless of how long an oil "can" last isn't it always better to replenish sooner to ensure max protection? Or... are you saying this oil, up to it's limits, is just as good as day 1 oil?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Same oil I'm using. 

Although my last sample seems to have gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Interesting data. Regardless of how long an oil "can" last isn't it always better to replenish sooner to ensure max protection? Or... are you saying this oil, up to it's limits, is just as good as day 1 oil?


As long as the additives hold, it's fine to continue using it. In his particular case, there's just too much soot in the oil that isn't getting filtered out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Same oil I'm using.
> 
> Although my last sample seems to have gotten lost in the mail.


Have you called Blackstone?



XtremeRevolution said:


> As long as the additives hold, it's fine to continue using it. In his particular case, there's just too much soot in the oil that isn't getting filtered out.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Hmm, you've mentioned filtration before. I wonder if my results would be any different if I swapped out filters in the middle of the run. That being said, it's nearly just as much work and mess to change the filter only on this car so I would just as soon do filter and oil at the same time. 



iTz SADISTIK said:


> Interesting data. Regardless of how long an oil "can" last isn't it always better to replenish sooner to ensure max protection? Or... are you saying this oil, up to it's limits, is just as good as day 1 oil?


If I followed the recommended 7500 mile oil change interval I would be changing oil like every month or even sooner. I want to run the longest possible interval and still protect the engine. I've been gradually increasing the interval to I can find the max, then back a bit under that.


----------

